
Show HN: Scan your old tweets for stuff that could get you in trouble - augustvdv
https://willmytweetsgetmefired.com/
======
atum47
Awesome idea. Really cool. I wrote a Python script to click delete on some old
Google plus publications (more than 100), see if your script works there.

------
timwis
Great idea, but the main CTA is hidden on mobile! Had to switch to desktop
mode to see the main button.

------
artemis73
Is the site down? I'm getting a connection timed out error.

------
quickthrower2
$2.99 for a wget & grep invocation.

And yes yes i know rsync vs. Dropbox and all that.

~~~
sitzkrieg
to be fair its more than a wget, the api has serious limitations for getting
pages of tweets, but it does seem expensive

~~~
quickthrower2
The issue is: $2.99 and your problem isn't really solved.

It would be worth $99 if it was a comprehensive sweep of all major social
networks and search engines, with some AI to look at not just obvious F words,
but also something that might be bad in context. And also embarrassing
pictures etc.

Something like an 'anti virus' or 'spam filter' for your online profile. It
isn't perfect but you feel a lot more secure with one installed.

